# 97 inner tie rods?



## dcorazal (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 97 altima (130K) that the front end passenger side clunks when going over bumps slowly. (unrelated)I recently replaced the clutch, front stabilizer links and inspected all the front end components. I had my son move the steering wheel back and forth and can hear the clunking noise under the car. It seems like the rack and pinion making the noise. I noticed there are outer and inner tie rods and am thinking that the inner tie rod on the passenger side may be worn out. I have searched around and that doesn’t seem to be very common. Question: Does the inner tie rod wear out and become loose like the outer ones? I noticed that Autozone rents an inner tie rod puller that may make the job easier. Their diagnostic manual shows replacing the outer but not the inner.
The weird thing is that the noise is only at slow speeds and the steering seems tight? The boot looks fine and I can’t find a picture of the inner tie rods to see how they work.
Any one with experience with these please offer some advice.
Thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

dcorazal said:


> I have a 97 altima (130K) that the front end passenger side clunks when going over bumps slowly. (unrelated)I recently replaced the clutch, front stabilizer links and inspected all the front end components. I had my son move the steering wheel back and forth and can hear the clunking noise under the car. It seems like the rack and pinion making the noise. I noticed there are outer and inner tie rods and am thinking that the inner tie rod on the passenger side may be worn out. I have searched around and that doesn’t seem to be very common. Question: Does the inner tie rod wear out and become loose like the outer ones? I noticed that Autozone rents an inner tie rod puller that may make the job easier. Their diagnostic manual shows replacing the outer but not the inner.
> The weird thing is that the noise is only at slow speeds and the steering seems tight? The boot looks fine and I can’t find a picture of the inner tie rods to see how they work.
> Any one with experience with these please offer some advice.
> Thanks[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## dcorazal (Sep 19, 2005)

Tried the CV joint. Bought the whole half shaft. Still clunks when going over bumps slowly? 
I can't seem to simulate the problem (clunking) unless I'm driving. 

Has anyone had a bad strut or strut bearing go bad and make clunking noises.
I noticed when push up and down on the front the top of the strut bearing moves a little. That's probably normal?
I THINK I NEED A BIGER HAMMER


----------

